# C64 Mini Announced



## DarthDub (Sep 29, 2017)

Amiga version would be even better.


----------



## InsaneNutter (Sep 29, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Amiga version would be even better.



I was just going to reply and say if they did an Amiga Mini i'd be all over that. That was the computer which got me interested in computers and tech as a kid. So many good games were out on the Amiga too.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 29, 2017)

InsaneNutter said:


> I was just going to reply and say if they did an Amiga Mini i'd be all over that. That was the computer which got me interested in computers and tech as a kid. So many good games were out on the Amiga too.


You could also play Commodore 64 games on it.


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 29, 2017)

Is there a picture?
Also, wouldn't it be awkward since the C64 used a keyboard?


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2017)

Promo video here: 

​ 

It's a keyboard! 

Neat!


----------



## spinal_cord (Sep 29, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> Is there a picture?
> Also, wouldn't it be awkward since the C64 used a keyboard?



Don't people follow links before posting? Yes there is a picture, yes there is a keyboard...


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2017)

And a joystick: 








"WHAT'S INCLUDED

THE C64 Mini
Joystick
One HDMI cable
Manual"  

Neat!


----------



## leon315 (Sep 29, 2017)

Those copycats in 2017....

Meanwhile, will Nintendo release N64 mini??


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Sep 29, 2017)

Awesome! I want an Atari ST next !


----------



## fille (Sep 29, 2017)

ordered in januari the console version,hope its gona be good.


----------



## Youkai (Sep 29, 2017)

Well I still have two Original C64 at home (at least one should still work including floppy drive)

Even though its very bad behaviour that Europe as to pay most again 80€ are a lot more than 70$ ...
this would be interesting but I don't see any explanation about the possibility to add/replace games.
for 80€ I would want to be able to add my own games, especially as I don't know any of these 64 best games :/

I allways played Summer and Wintergames and California Games as well as some old Golf and whatever, all not included, at least i didn't see any of these at first glance.


//

sorry second glance I see California Games at least


----------



## Mikemk (Sep 29, 2017)

Sorry, the picture wasn't loading on my phone.

So is it actually miniaturized?


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 29, 2017)

Mikemk said:


> Sorry, the picture wasn't loading on my phone.
> 
> So is it actually miniaturized?


Did you seriously not read the text in the first post and did you seriously not watch the promo video or look at the pics lol because your question would have been answered it's 50% smaller than an original C64


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 29, 2017)

The TrendTM


----------



## fille (Sep 29, 2017)

@youkai,they have an sdcard slot,so i think you can play games also via sdcard,not be sure.


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm not familiar with the commodore 64, but from that front list of included games I only recognize chip's challenge (which was a pretty decent puzzleplatformer I played on a windows 3.11 computer). And googling a list of "best commodore 64 games" yields pretty much an entirely different list (of which, as Youkai mentions, only California games seem to be included, as far as I can tell. Oh...and Impossible mission). Granted, the c64 had a pretty massive game library, but still...shouldn't they at least add some games of which the franchises aren't dead yet? (pac-man, bubble bobble, R-type ?)


----------



## Arras (Sep 29, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> I'm not familiar with the commodore 64, but from that front list of included games I only recognize chip's challenge (which was a pretty decent puzzleplatformer I played on a windows 3.11 computer). And googling a list of "best commodore 64 games" yields pretty much an entirely different list (of which, as Youkai mentions, only California games seem to be included, as far as I can tell. Oh...and Impossible mission). Granted, the c64 had a pretty massive game library, but still...shouldn't they at least add some games of which the franchises aren't dead yet? (pac-man, bubble bobble, R-type ?)


I'd imagine the ones where the franchises aren't dead are the ones that would be hell to get licensed properly.

It's a cool device, but not something I'd pay 80€ for.


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2017)

This part of the description is interesting: 



> 2 USB ports: plug in a USB keyboard and use as a fully functional home computer



My guess is they have some sort of Raspberry Pi equivalent in there running an emulator. It would be nice if it could dual boot into a semi-useful OS or media center.


----------



## Cyan (Sep 29, 2017)

that's nice to get something like this, but I'd hope they allowed disk access too (Floppy).
A lot of people still have their original floppy disk, it would be great to still being able to insert in an official Floppy2USB reader and use them.

I still have my Amiga600 floppy disks, maybe one day I will use them again without a real Amiga600 hardware.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 29, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> I'm not familiar with the commodore 64, but from that front list of included games I only recognize chip's challenge (which was a pretty decent puzzleplatformer I played on a windows 3.11 computer). And googling a list of "best commodore 64 games" yields pretty much an entirely different list (of which, as Youkai mentions, only California games seem to be included, as far as I can tell. Oh...and Impossible mission). Granted, the c64 had a pretty massive game library, but still...shouldn't they at least add some games of which the franchises aren't dead yet? (pac-man, bubble bobble, R-type ?)


As I am old enough to have actually owned a C64 back when it first came out and as someone who has actually played pretty much all the games that will be on the C64 mini I can tell you the games line up is actually really good. Surprised though that you have never heard of speedball as it is a franchise that is still around today the last on coming out on PC a few years ago.


----------



## migles (Sep 29, 2017)

T-hug said:


> As befits a home computer you can also plug in a standard USB PC keyboard and use as a classic C64 to type in those old BASIC computer listings or program new games.


so, the keyboard in the device is just fake :'(


----------



## TVL (Sep 29, 2017)

I had a C64 as a kid and I love the SID-chip, it's just the best soundchip ever. Those games included though, haven't heard of half of them. How hard would it be to get Last Ninja 1,2,3 on there?

I wonder how they'll do this, for me I usually make a loadable image (save state) of the game at the start screen, because otherwise you have to emulate the loading every time you want to play, and even if it's sped up it's still boring and not even possible with all games.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 29, 2017)

This was my first home computer, so I'm excited.


----------



## VitaType (Sep 29, 2017)

Wait. They made a mini version out of this keyboard-computer and then added a USB port to be able to plug a keyboard onto it? 
At least this time no brick is needed to get colour on PAL TVs thanks to the HD standard.
I also wonder about the amount of buttons on the joystick. Where it really that many back then? (Don't let me begin with the used plastic)


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Sep 29, 2017)

I now wait for a PC Engine mini...... Please come with Blazing Lazers and Bonks....


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 29, 2017)

Wowzers! I’m so glad that every single game company on earth thought to rerelease a classic console as a smaller version that you still can’t play on the bus because it’s not portable!!!


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 29, 2017)

I didn't grew up with the C64 but thanks to emulation and thanks to owning one i do have a soft spot
for the C64. But for the price of this i could get the SD Card reader and play a whole lot
of games on my C64.


----------



## ItsMetaKnight (Sep 29, 2017)

Hardware looks great (if they keyboard is functional), but software library is abyssal.
Seriously, where is Maniac Mansion, Zak McKracken, Giana Sisters, Last Ninja, Buggy Boy, Spy vs Spy, Bubble Bobble etc.?
I almonst wanted to buy it, but I'll pass.


----------



## Alex4U (Sep 29, 2017)

Great, now everything is mini, what's next? Virtual Boy Mini? Windows 7 Classic Mini Edition?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 29, 2017)

Taleweaver said:


> I'm not familiar with the commodore 64, but from that front list of included games I only recognize chip's challenge (which was a pretty decent puzzleplatformer I played on a windows 3.11 computer). And googling a list of "best commodore 64 games" yields pretty much an entirely different list (of which, as Youkai mentions, only California games seem to be included, as far as I can tell. Oh...and Impossible mission). Granted, the c64 had a pretty massive game library, but still...shouldn't they at least add some games of which the franchises aren't dead yet? (pac-man, bubble bobble, R-type ?)


California games, impossible mission, creatures, nebulus were all good well known games. 
Anyway I see no last ninja, mayhem, etc.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 29, 2017)

So this is pretty cool. Are the USB ports only for keyboards? Maybe there's some way to get all those old tape games and rom files working with this and bypass the limited library of built in games. This thing still has BASIC enabled so I'm sure we'll see some cool stuff if this does well. An original system costs a pretty penny these days, not to mention all the restoration work needed to get them in working order.


----------



## Veho (Sep 29, 2017)

migles said:


> so, the keyboard in the device is just fake :'(


Awww    Sucks.


----------



## SLiV3R (Sep 29, 2017)

Now we are talking!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 29, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> So this is pretty cool. Are the USB ports only for keyboards? Maybe there's some way to get all those old tape games and rom files working with this and bypass the limited library of built in games. This thing still has BASIC enabled so I'm sure we'll see some cool stuff if this does well. An original system costs a pretty penny these days, not to mention all the restoration work needed to get them in working order.


Hmm you say an original C64 costs a pretty penny. Not sure about the rest of the world but here in Scotland you can easily get a working C64 for about 15 to 20 pounds which is like half the price of a game for a modern system.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 29, 2017)

great another emulator in a box and they want to charge for it


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 29, 2017)

Marko76 said:


> Hmm you say an original C64 costs a pretty penny. Not sure about the rest of the world but here in Scotland you can easily get a working C64 for about 15 to 20 pounds which is like half the price of a game for a modern system.


Just from a quick Google search, the going price here in the US is between $75-$800 depending on condition and box/manual/etc. Plus the cost of replacing capacitors, faulty floppy/ tape drives. This has no moving parts and can plug and play with any modern television. No need to search for an old TV or computer monitor with the right inputs or make/buy an adapter.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm always concerned when I see a product being announced without a real working example product to show, everything in that trailer seems to be just 3d renders.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Sep 29, 2017)

But does it display in 4K hd ultra super hyper fighter turbo 2 alpha max?


----------



## Eastonator12 (Sep 29, 2017)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 100722​A timeless classic is being given a new lease of life with the launch of THEC64 Mini.
> 
> Developed by Retro Games Ltd. - and distributed by Koch Media – THEC64 Mini  is a fully licensed reimagining of the 80’s bestselling home computer.
> 
> ...


lmao when I first saw this thread I thought it said "n64 Classic" I was like holy sh!t


----------



## RedoLane (Sep 29, 2017)

INB4 Sega Dreamcast Mini. NO WAIT, *I WANT A SEGA SATURN MINI!*


----------



## simbin (Sep 29, 2017)

Cyan said:


> that's nice to get something like this, but I'd hope they allowed disk access too (Floppy).
> A lot of people still have their original floppy disk, it would be great to still being able to insert in an official Floppy2USB reader and use them.
> 
> I still have my Amiga600 floppy disks, maybe one day I will use them again without a real Amiga600 hardware.



But what about all my cassettes?


----------



## TVL (Sep 29, 2017)

VitaType said:


> Wait. They made a mini version out of this keyboard-computer and then added a USB port to be able to plug a keyboard onto it?
> At least this time no brick is needed to get colour on PAL TVs thanks to the HD standard.
> I also wonder about the amount of buttons on the joystick. Where it really that many back then? (Don't let me begin with the used plastic)



Joysticks could have an unlimited number of buttons... it's just that they all did the same thing. When emulating the C64 I always have up assigned to a button (and up) so I get a jump button. And I regard that as a huge mistake they made when designing the original C64 to not have joysticks that used more than one button... and that lived on even on the Amiga (even if there was a handful of games that supported more than one button joysticks there).

Regarding the joysticks I would have rather seen the Tac 2, then again I usually use the Sega Saturn 3D Control pad or DS4 when emulating those systems and wouldn't have bothered to buy one anyway.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 29, 2017)

simbin said:


> But what about all my cassettes?


BURN THEM!


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 29, 2017)

T-hug said:


> THEC64 Mini


i am really getting the urge to call it THICC64


----------



## lordkaos (Sep 29, 2017)

this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2017)

Subtle Demise said:


> Just from a quick Google search, the going price here in the US is between $75-$800 depending on condition and box/manual/etc.


hmm...
my brother bought a functioning c64 with the box and all that was in great condition for $40
you should try finding a person localy to buy from
usually cheaper that way


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 29, 2017)

Eix said:


> hmm...
> my brother bought a functioning c64 with the box and all that was in great condition for $40
> you should try finding a person localy to buy from
> usually cheaper that way


I have a C64 sleeping since many decades ago in some attic room back in Argentina, I wouldn't ask more than U$S1 for it. Though actually it would be hard to find (specially considering I am more than 12.000Km away).
Also some months ago I saw a C64, 1541 included, lying in the sidewalk with the classic banner "zu verschenken", I even posted pictures here in the temp.
You can sure find them for cheap, even if you don't look too hard.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Sep 29, 2017)

Eix said:


> hmm...
> my brother bought a functioning c64 with the box and all that was in great condition for $40
> you should try finding a person localy to buy from
> usually cheaper that way





sarkwalvein said:


> I have a C64 sleeping since many decades ago in some attic room back in Argentina, I wouldn't ask more than U$S1 for it. Though actually it would be hard to find (specially considering I am more than 12.000Km away).
> Also some months ago I saw a C64, 1541 included, lying in the sidewalk with the classic banner "zu verschenken", I even posted pictures here in the temp.
> You can sure find them for cheap, even if you don't look too hard.


Interesting, I kinda still wish I had picked one up when people weren't into retro games and computers and they were going for $1-2 at garage sales. These mini ones aren't really looking good price-wise. I'd be willing to pay half of what they're asking. At this point it might be cheaper to just get the real thing. I'm sure there's an easy to install mod or adapter to hook the thing up to my tv too. Tape drive isn't required either as you can just as well use any sound source and regular stereo cable. I changed my mind and I'll pass on this unless it gets cheaper later on.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 29, 2017)

lordkaos said:


> this is getting ridiculous.


blame nintendo they started it


----------



## tiduscrying (Sep 29, 2017)

Man, this is actually pretty neat. My Dad's first real computer was the C64. He still had the CRT he bought to hook it up to to this day, but he ended up trading the computer up towards an Atari. This might be a pretty cool birthday present for him and I to mess around with!

Wonder with the size and price how the keyboard feels... Probably not identical to the original in the least bit, but hopefully it doesn't feel like complete trash...

*Edit: *aw hell, didn't read the entire thread before posting. Guess the keyboard is just there for looks, that sucks. Oh well, maybe for Dad's birthday I'll just get him an OG one and spiff it up for him


----------



## kumikochan (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice will def get this. Loved my cmd64. First gaming system i owned. Well my dad owned but that i could use


----------



## Thirty3Three (Sep 29, 2017)

Half way asleep... read "N64 Mini"


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 29, 2017)

what? the commendor 64 was infamous in the US as one of the worst PCs ever invented! Filled with tons of issues! Why the h would they rerelease one?


----------



## Pacheko17 (Sep 29, 2017)

chartube12 said:


> what? the commendor 64 was infamous in the US as one of the worst PCs ever invented! Filled with tons of issues! Why the h would they rerelease one?


It's actually pretty loved by a lot of people. 
Was the first PC of many many kids out there.

I don't see this selling well though, I think this "Classic" console fad will die soon.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice. Our C64 was given away long time ago. I hope this will have lots of games (unlikes SNES Mini).

Can sb bring me up to date on homebrew regarding NES and SNES Classic? Can you play any games on them? Will you be able to play NES games on SNES Classic (since it's apparently the same hardware).


----------



## Retinal_FAILURE (Sep 29, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> blame nintendo they started it


Let's be honest. They started it with the gba micro. A little smaller than a mini. And that's extremely portable, and can play most all your nes and snes ports np. Hah pay for a snes mini. No thanks I have a Vita TV or...or to go retro a softmodded XBox. Lol pay money for stuff I have...NO!
But on a serious note soon to be retroarch support for OG XBOX!


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 29, 2017)

The SNES controllers though... exactly like the original (which I didn't have back then - only 3rd party controllers which broke easily). 
BTW is the D-Pad on a SNES different from Wii Classic Controllers?


----------



## raphamotta (Sep 29, 2017)

Great news! I miss my Apple II Plus...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 29, 2017)

raphamotta said:


> Great news! I miss my Apple II Plus...


Erm... Oh, I understand, that is great news because you realized you can still feel! j/k


----------



## drwhojan (Sep 29, 2017)

10 print "I What SD Card for All Games!"
20 goto 10
run............

brake

load "midnight resistance"
run

Play, loading SD card


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 29, 2017)

please, optimize your code!

10 ? "Gimme the Last Ninjaaaa!!!"
20 gO 10


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Sep 29, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Those copycats in 2017....
> 
> Meanwhile, will Nintendo release N64 mini??


Depends...


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 29, 2017)

hmm wonder what arch iit uses my bet is arm but would be cool if we hacked the security on it and put Amiga OS 3.x workbench (bet you somebody will figure it out and do it as a POC) since their are 2 USB ports plug in a USB HDD or mem stick


----------



## SLiV3R (Sep 29, 2017)

A second thought: this sucks. No working keyboard???


----------



## Harsky (Sep 29, 2017)

Should we start taking bets on the next console to be given the mini treatment? 

N64
Gamecube
Gameboy
Dreamcast (Oh yes plz)
Game Gear


----------



## DjoeN (Sep 29, 2017)

AWESOME 

I do hope more will follow (Amiga 500 Mini and Amiga 1200 mini, sorry no 600 mini, no keypad and not all A500 games are compatible (ok, maybe 95% is)
A descent ZX Spectrum mini (no not the crap they sell in stores now) and i sure would no mind a MSX/MSX-2 mini (most preffered)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 29, 2017)

My dad would love one of these, he used to own like 3 or 4 Commodore 64's that he kept around for shits and giggles for many years before giving them away to family. They're also making a "full sized" version as well, which I imagine will have a fully working keyboard and tape/floppy/cartridge support (which would be awesome).


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 29, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> They're also making a "full sized" version as well, which I imagine will have a fully working keyboard and tape/floppy/cartridge support (which would be awesome).


I admit I still have a box full of 160KB DD floppies somewhere around, with games written on them around 30 years ago. Could be nice to use them again (and against all odds, last time I tried them some 10 years ago they still worked, magnetic media... 20 years old by then... wtf)
Anyway... who the fuck would go hunting for 5 1/4" floppies in some forgotten American ICBM launch site (oh wait, they used 8" floppies) to use in such a device?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 29, 2017)

sarkwalvein said:


> I admit I still have a box full of 160KB DD floppies somewhere around, with games written on them around 30 years ago. Could be nice to use them again (and against all odds, last time I tried them some 10 years ago they still worked, magnetic media... 20 years old by then... wtf)
> Anyway... who the fuck would go hunting for 5 1/4" floppies in some forgotten American ICBM launch site (oh wait, they used 8" floppies) to use in such a device?


A lot of people still have old floppies sitting around in various places, and there are still places that sell 5 1/4" floppies. Though I would imagine it'd at least receive a minor update, maybe a 3.5" drive instead (since tooons of people still manufacture those). Or maybe even USB support, who knows?


----------



## Catsinabucket (Sep 29, 2017)

Despite never having used a C64, I think this is just adorable


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Sep 29, 2017)

Veho said:


> This part of the description is interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is they have some sort of Raspberry Pi equivalent in there running an emulator. It would be nice if it could dual boot into a semi-useful OS or media center.


it does states that you can use it as a media center pc.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 30, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> it does states that you can use it as a media center pc.


Erm, mind pointing out where? All I see them say is you can run BASIC programs, that's it. 

I mean, unless you know of a media center program written entirely in BASIC


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Sep 30, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Erm, mind pointing out where? All I see them say is you can run BASIC programs, that's it.
> 
> I mean, unless you know of a media center program written entirely in BASIC


Unless this is not what it meant, im confused:


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 30, 2017)

ScarletDreamz said:


> Unless this is not what it meant, im confused:
> View attachment 100841


They're being "witty" there I think, cuz in their own About section "*As befits a home computer *you can also plug in a standard USB PC keyboard and *use as a classic C64 to type in those old BASIC computer listings or program new games.*"


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Sep 30, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> They're being "witty" there I think, cuz in their own About section "*As befits a home computer *you can also plug in a standard USB PC keyboard and *use as a classic C64 to type in those old BASIC computer listings or program new games.*"


>.> false publicity, i see...


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Sep 30, 2017)

mech said:


> Awesome! I want an Atari ST next !



I want a mini Tamagotchi 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> California games, impossible mission, creatures, nebulus were all good well known games.
> Anyway I see no last ninja, mayhem, etc.



I would like to see:
1.) Below the Root
2.) Law of the West
3.) Seven Cities of Gold
4.) Zaxxon
5.) Gyruss
6.) Gyroscope


----------



## Duckling (Sep 30, 2017)

Is the keyboard a fully functional one or is just a housing?

I would totally buy the console just for the keyboard


----------



## wolfmankurd (Sep 30, 2017)

Eh, I wasn't a huge fan of the C64 but I am glad more retro stuff is coming out.

Sad UG and BG are gone!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



0100100001001001 said:


> I want a mini Tamagotchi
> 
> Haha mate I was in Japan last summer they are still making Tamagotchi and the latest one cost £65! Bloody hell


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Sep 30, 2017)

Catsinabucket said:


> Despite never having used a C64, I think this is just adorable



Ohhh, you missed out!  I hope they keep the load times to keep things authentic, you would have been amazed at how amazingly fast the load times were on this thing.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Sep 30, 2017)

This is what Atari should've launched.


----------



## jumpman17 (Sep 30, 2017)

I want this. Do you still have to type Load"*",8,1 to play a game?

I spent so much time playing Commodore 64. Soooooooooo much time.

EDIT:
The games list is very underwhelming. And no Space Taxi. I demand Space Taxi.


----------



## DaFixer (Sep 30, 2017)

Very nice, but I like to see a add on or interface that you connect a real C64 to a HDMI screen.
I have still my old C64 with dualSID,JiffyDOS with alot off stuff, but it is a pain in the ass to get a nice picture on TFT/HDMI screens.
For the ZX Spectrum/Amiga there are HDMI interfaces available to get a nice picture (with scanlines) on flat monitors


----------



## vincentx77 (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm curious to see what this actually is, though. Will we be able to load our own roms on it? Can it be hacked to run Amiga games? Atari? I wouldn't mind to have one of these things dedicated to run the computer games of my youth, but I really don't won't 4 or 5 'mini' classic computers taking up space. That sorta defeats the purpose them being 'mini'.


----------



## orangy57 (Sep 30, 2017)

I love how companies are all jumping aboard this bandwagon despite what others say
it would be cool to have a miniature version of every old computer or console

im just hyped for the CDI mini


----------



## JLsoft (Sep 30, 2017)

The Commodore DTV from 12+ years ago was way more interesting since it was basically -meant- to be hacked up and act like a full C=64.  I'd be hyped for a revamped version of that with some of the more complicated mods added on to it as a board revision.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm more interested in this than the snes mini


----------



## matthi321 (Oct 1, 2017)

they really have found a good way of making money one these overpriced piece of plastic


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2017)

jumpman17 said:


> EDIT:
> The games list is very underwhelming. And no Space Taxi. I demand Space Taxi.


I'm sure it will be able to run all C64 games you *ahem* manage to *ahem* obtain *ahem* through other means *ahem hem* 



Like converting them bit for bit from the original cassettes, of course. What did you think I meant


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2017)

Niiice?
Another company copying nintendo?
Had to be expected
Next, we will see psx hd or something like that


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Niiice?
> Another company copying *Atari*?



FTFY


----------



## Noctosphere (Oct 1, 2017)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> FTFY


wait, the first old console to come back with modern specs like hdmi port was the nes classic, no?


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 1, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wait, the first old console to come back with modern specs like hdmi port was the nes classic, no?


Technically the Analogue NT (100% NES compatible, HDMI, wireless controllers) came first, but it's not an emulation machine and it's not small


----------



## Futurdreamz (Oct 1, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> Technically the Analogue NT (100% NES compatible, HDMI, wireless controllers) came first, but it's not an emulation machine and it's not small


Also the Analogue NT is $500 and the appearance has no nostalgia value.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Oct 1, 2017)

64 games, not 20 like (S)NES


----------



## BerserkLeon (Oct 2, 2017)

PS2 classic when?


----------



## smurf (Oct 2, 2017)

64 games of nothing, SNES mini has GAMES with thousand of the best gameplay of the world. THis is the difference!


----------



## mechagouki (Oct 3, 2017)

They say it's fully licensed, but I can't help noticing it doesn't have "Commodore" or the Commodore "C" logo anywhere on it...


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 4, 2017)

Orangy57 said:


> I love how companies are all jumping aboard this bandwagon despite what others say
> it would be cool to have a miniature version of every old computer or console
> *
> im just hyped for the CDI mini*


\


----------



## Mariko (Oct 4, 2017)

T-hug said:


> suggested retail price of £69.99/$69.99/€79.99



Good luck selling your emulator shitbox for £69.99, idiots. Nice pricing, too.

US - $69.99
UK - £69.99 ~ $92.85
EU - €79.99 ~ $94.04

Why would anyone want this instead of a third gen Raspberry Pi? And you need a USB keyboard for a device pretending to already have one? Ridiculous. But hey, producing useless buttons is what must have driven the production costs up. This is disgusting in so many ways. Every single one of these mini-wannabe-consoles is such a total cash grab.

If you have money to burn, spend it on the real deal. If you're in it for emulated games, get a Raspberry Pi with a case. Even with additional cable and microSD card costs, it's nowhere near that ridiculous price-tag.

I'm getting nauseous reading posts like: "Cool! I want an Atari ST one, too!" "Super cool! I want a ZX Spectrum!" "And I want a BBC Micro!" "My pop had a gazillion of these! He'd love to have an overpriced mini version pretending to be one of the computers he got rid of because he didn't care anymore!" Jesus. Please, stop.


----------



## Veho (Oct 4, 2017)

Mariko said:


> Jesus. Please, stop.


No.


----------



## Mariko (Oct 4, 2017)

Veho said:


> No.



It's the internet. 90% of the enthusiasm for this thing is fake, anyway. For some reason, people feel they should write things like "I'm definitely getting this" even though they'll never get it, and aren't even considering it. It's as if saying you'll buy it means you're either wealthy enough to just buy any given stupid thing you don't need, or that you're a true retro gamer, supporting some dead brand that doesn't even exist. Not in any real sense, anyway.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Oct 4, 2017)

Mariko said:


> It's the internet. 90% of the enthusiasm for this thing is fake, anyway. For some reason, people feel they should write things like "I'm definitely getting this" even though they'll never get it, and aren't even considering it. It's as if saying you'll buy it means you're either wealthy enough to just buy any given stupid thing you don't need, or that you're a true retro gamer, supporting some dead brand that doesn't even exist. Not in any real sense, anyway.


It's probably because people do think it's neat, but then realize it's not $70 neat


----------



## MasterPeter (Oct 5, 2017)

The Master System Mini should come to Markets,.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Oct 5, 2017)

Mariko said:


> Good luck selling your emulator shitbox for £69.99, idiots. Nice pricing, too.
> 
> US - $69.99
> UK - £69.99 ~ $92.85
> ...



What’s wrong with wanting cool stuff and being happy to pay for the service?


----------



## 0100100001001001 (Oct 6, 2017)

MasterPeter said:


> The Master System Mini should come to Markets,.



Can it run Crysis?


----------



## smf (Oct 11, 2017)

Mariko said:


> Good luck selling your emulator shitbox for £69.99, idiots. Nice pricing, too.
> 
> US - $69.99
> UK - £69.99 ~ $92.85
> EU - €79.99 ~ $94.04



US prices always exclude sales tax, EU & UK prices include VAT.

It's really annoying buying anything in a shop in the US, because you never know how much it will actually cost.

So the real US price is ~$75. Importing into the EU is more expensive that importing to the US, although Trump seems to want to increase import costs too.


----------



## jamespoo (Oct 16, 2017)

if it was able to be used like a real one i would get it


----------



## jamespoo (Oct 16, 2017)

if it was able to be used like a real one i would get it


----------



## smf (Oct 17, 2017)

I'd rather have a C64DTV based computer with a real keyboard built in.


----------

